# Top 20 favorite artist/bands with reasons (if you have any)



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

20. *Josh Groban*: I just started to listen to him. Ever since I heard that song from the film Troy I just loved his voice. I am into good vocals and when I hear someone who sings well I tend to check them out. Even if you are into metal and hot pop related music still check him out. He does have talent.

19. *Echo and the Bunnymen*: A very interesting band that was splashed with the label goth (maybe for the reason of their song from The Lost Boys soundtrack called "People are Strange) but anyway they are your typical 80s new wave band with unique synths and vocals. I like them alot.

18. *Enya*: One of my favorite New Age artist of all time. Her vocals are amazing and the fact she plays all the instruments on her album. Very very good artist.

17. *Cradle of Filith*: I do like this band unlike what many people think. They are one of the few Black Metal bands I could actually like. I just like the image of the band more then anything.

16. *Rammstein*: I just like German metal and I like this band is very good. I just like the style of the band.

15. *Gackt*: Japanese artist who played in the band Malice Mizer. His voice is very very interesting and good. He can sing english pretty well too.

14. *T.M. Revolution*: A Japanese band who plays pop rock. Yes I do like pop music. I like one of their songs Invoke from Gundam Seed (anime) and I just fell in love with them.

13. *Dead or Alive*: 80s new wave dance band who bad a splash with "You Spin Me Round (Like a Record)". I have their evolution cd and I love them so.

12. *London After Midnight*: A dark wave goth band with unique vocals and a strange way to have sex... lol... What goth doesn't have fantasy about their love dying while having sex? lol Still they are so very funny. I just love them.

11. *Meat Loaf*: Ok yes I like Meat Loaf. Boo me all you want but I love his music. I am into the whole theatrical thing.

10. *The Cult*: Formally Southern Death Cult they were consider goth as well as rock and new wave all in one. This band has a good style and music. I love this band alot expecially their new album Beyond Good and Evil.

09. *Tori Amos*: A female that inspired me ever so much. Her lyrics really touch me.

08. *Faith and the Muse*: A goth band with attitude. I love this band. They also have a lot of punk roots.

07. *Pat Benatar*: Yes I love her. Her music is just beautifull and her vocals really are powerfull.

06. *Sisters of Mercy*: Ok they maybe bastards but their music is so mythical and dark. I just like their sound. Very kick ass.

05. *Judas Priest*: My best guy friend is a huge metal head and he got me into the band. I just find them to be very good. I love their sound.

04. *Bella Morte*: Good goth punk like band. Good vocals and lyrics kick ass ^_^

03. *Bauhaus*: Big Bauhaus fan expecially their Gotham album. ^_^

02. *Type O Negative*: Yeah they kick ass! Peter Steele is hot as hell!

01. *David Bowie*: He is always number one in my book.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

20.Linkin Park
19.New Found Glory
18.Hatebreed
17.Korn
16.Murderdolls
15.Flaw
14.Godsmack
13.Cold
12.Mushroomhead
11.Static X
10.Nickelback
9.Type O Negative
8.Slipknot
7.Mudvayne
6.Rob Zombie
5.Hoobastank
4.Disturbed
3.Insane Clown Posse
2.Marilyn Manson
1.AFI

~And I'm too lazy to add the reasons~


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.theweb****e.co.uk/nickelback.htm


----------

